# Retro Halloween memorabilia



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome stuff! Brings back memories long forgotten! Thanks for that tidbit to brighten my day!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Retro thread is a great idea.
But lets not limit it to 80's & 90's
I love the stuff from 50's


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I LOVE Halloween memorabilia, both from the golden age 50's and 60's or more my childhood 70's, 80's and 90's.
I will be looking for things to add to this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

Did someone mention vintage? Well I would love to show off my all my collections but here is just a couple shots of the overflow area/new additions in the mancave  Feel free to browse this area of the mancave reminds me of the "Wheres Waldo" scenes. If you cant tell I live my life surrounded by items of the past.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

So cool. I need a cave.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm a sucker for Ben Cooper/Collegeville stuff:

Just bought these:



























I have more but can't remember where the pics are right now, but they remind me of being a kid. When you see the masks & costumes in person it's hard to believe that any kid would desperately want one of those things but we did. Some wanted them more than a homemade costume or anything else.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I love some of the classic Halloween items. Thanks to all for posting. 

I don't really have anything "retro" but I sure do remember Halloween costumes from the '70s with the thin plastic mask and the rubberband. Or the costumes you could get from the store that came in boxes. And, of course, the classic heavy paper skeleton you would put on your front door.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah. I totally remember, in the early 70's, wanting a Batman costume in the box with the thin vacuform mask...cheesy as hell to my adult eyes but as a kid it looked really awesome and I believed it would make me into the most awesome Batman! It was so much fun running around wearing it too, both outside trick-or-treating and inside the house, just for the heck of it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

TK the skeletons you are referring to are the Old Beistles cut outs. I have a few 100 of those but here are a couple more recent ones I aquired from 1926 to 1930s


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a couple of the jointed skeletons, small versions. Wish I still had my boxed clown outfit from the late 60s I think. My brother was a tiger that year. Oh those were awful costumes, lol. I did find a Ben Cooper boxed Uncle Sam costume in my parents' stuff when we cleared out their home. I still have it, but it is not handy for a photo right now.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I love all things retro. I agree with others, though, let's not limit it to merely the 80s and 90s.

Being an 80s/90s kid myself, I'll start by posting this... Anyone remember the Chicken McNuggets from the early 90s?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

Love the Beistles Mr.Gris.I hd to settle on repros,but I love them.They have an actual Halloween Mueseum,you can google it ! Just make sure you cover your keyboard to keep the drool out lol !!!!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

misterhalloween said:


> View attachment 116499
> View attachment 116500
> View attachment 116501


OMG!!!! So my era.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Blacklight Posters a bought back in the early 70's


----------



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh the memories that are flooding back!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

TK421 said:


> I love some of the classic Halloween items. Thanks to all for posting.
> 
> I don't really have anything "retro" but I sure do remember Halloween costumes from the '70s with the thin plastic mask and the rubberband. Or the costumes you could get from the store that came in boxes. And, of course, the classic heavy paper skeleton you would put on your front door.


Exactly! 

You could barely see out of the mask and they broke so easily, but it meant the world to a little farm girl in the 60s to get a store bought costume. I remember going with my gram to J.J. Newberry's and having a milkshake at the soda counter, twirling around on the stool. Then picking out a costume.

Sigh.... memories.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Great pictures. We do have some retro decorations as well, including blowmolds and motionettes. We also have the Halloween Yankee candle. I don't know how old it is, but I'm glad I told my wife not to burn it, lol. It's still brand new, as far as candles go. How about the "Spooky Lights" revolving projector? We've had this for years from K-Mart I believe. Found a picture online.

http://www.proavhosting.com/halloween/small/25-fslash-3326-2.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, i was so into trolls. i use to make little outfits for them out of felt. i still have my pumpkin lawn bags and use them once in awhile. i stuff mine with loosly wadded up newspapers so i can empty them and use them again. gris, you have a flat back bugs bunny, i have a flat back taz. mine lights up. and my daughter loves he man stuff. she still collects them. she even has some kind of a castle for them. your california raisins, my daughter use to demo for stores, and she got to keep all the raisin characters after she demo'd them. i gave them to tot one year. i was one of the kids with a home made costume always wishing we could afford a mask with costume. i have a few now. this is a great thread, so many memories. now i must turn the page so i will probably add to this thread. oh my gosh, i have a witches cape from when i was little. mister halloween, it looks similar to those you posted. there is no mask or anything else. i suppose someone was going to throw it out because the mask was shot, and one of my sisters grabbed it. i found it years later at my moms, and she let me have it.
if you look close, you can see my witches cape


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone remember The Halloween Shop at Sears? There was a commercial to the tune of Monster Mash that went "It's at a store called Sears..."


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

how about the old popcorn tins. i have a few around, they're what i store my tot favors in.
























sorry i don't have better pictures


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

hallorenescene said:


> oh my gosh, i was so into trolls. i use to make little outfits for them out of felt. i still have my pumpkin lawn bags and use them once in awhile. i stuff mine with loosly wadded up newspapers so i can empty them and use them again. gris, you have a flat back bugs bunny, i have a flat back taz. mine lights up. and my daughter loves he man stuff. she still collects them. she even has some kind of a castle for them. your california raisins, my daughter use to demo for stores, and she got to keep all the raisin characters after she demo'd them. i gave them to tot one year. i was one of the kids with a home made costume always wishing we could afford a mask with costume. i have a few now. this is a great thread, so many memories. now i must turn the page so i will probably add to this thread. oh my gosh, i have a witches cape from when i was little. mister halloween, it looks similar to those you posted. there is no mask or anything else. i suppose someone was going to throw it out because the mask was shot, and one of my sisters grabbed it. i found it years later at my moms, and she let me have it.
> if you look close, you can see my witches cape


I love that pic Hallo...really brings me back to when I first started decorating. I have alot of those things too as well as a California Raisin costume....could never get a kid to dress up as one in it tho' 
It is a big full body foam shape with eyeholes and large white gloves


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks deadna, this is a picture from back in 1999. one of the first years i did my haunt. and i remember those raisin costumes. i always thought they were cute.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Hallo, I am with you on the trolls. I was so crazy about them that I still have a few around - dressed as Batman, an astronaut and an Indian. Will have to find and get photos. As for the store-bought costumes, I preferred homemade, but my mom wasn't into that kind of creative stuff too much at the time. We did fill those big bags with leaves (and I still do, ha ha).


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

October 31st said:


> (not 90's but was played often, in the 80's-90's)


Do they have Disney Halloween or Disney Halloween Treat on DVD yet? I've looked everywhere and can't find it. Does ANYONE know what the deal with this is?


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Lord Homicide said:


> Do they have Disney Halloween or Disney Halloween Treat on DVD yet? I've looked everywhere and can't find it. Does ANYONE know what the deal with this is?


I wish they did but no; there was a tape in the past but no DVD. It had Pluto's Judgement day, Lonesome Ghosts, and Trick or Treat on it . 

Trick or Treat (1952) is on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skdVouumMk4&feature=related

Lonesome Ghosts: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AsnsHvp594

Pluto's Judgement Day http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wkqiVehYKo



I remember or had lots of stuff on this thread. Anyone remember a custom from the 80s which was a giant inflatable alien head?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

James B. said:


> I wish they did but no; there was a tape in the past but no DVD. It had Pluto's Judgement day, Lonesome Ghosts, and Trick or Treat on it .
> Trick or Treat (1952) is on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skdVouumMk4&feature=related
> Lonesome Ghosts: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AsnsHvp594
> Pluto's Judgement Day http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wkqiVehYKo


That sucks. We had it taped but my mother ended up recording soaps over it. My sister and I were so pissed.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Paint It Black said:


> Hallo, I am with you on the trolls. I was so crazy about them that I still have a few around - dressed as Batman, an astronaut and an Indian. Will have to find and get photos. As for the store-bought costumes, I preferred homemade, but my mom wasn't into that kind of creative stuff too much at the time. We did fill those big bags with leaves (and I still do, ha ha).


I was waaay too old for the troll revival of the 90s, but that did not stop be from buying a few like a Frankentroll & a couple others. I have no clue where they are now though. I may have to go on a search mission for those things.

I remember in kindergarten I desperately wanted to wear a boxed Princess costume but I got stuck with what my 5 year old brain perceived as the far inferior homemade costume. How was anyone gonna know I was a princess without the mask?!? Yet at the same time those things scared the crap outta me. When I went on my first Ben Cooper/Collegeville buying spree on Ebay the first 2 costumes I bought were the Princess & the one that scared me.

Pics of some of what I own are in this thread:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...yone-else-ben-cooper-collegeville-addict.html


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

Anyone remember Boglins? I didn't even know Halloween ones existed but these were pretty cool.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Here are 3 classic props that we now use!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Holy crap I remember Boglins!! 

Once again, really too old for them but at the time I still thought they were kinda cool, but sadly I don't own any.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't remember Boglins - when were they pupular?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i don't remember boglins, but i think i really like them.
g pumpkin, those are really cool


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Boglins were late 80s; I remember buying one with garbage pail kids cards when I was a kid. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pcor3EbCnP4

Lets not forget madballs


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

james, i still have some of my garbage pail kids stickers.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> james, i still have some of my garbage pail kids stickers.


Nice I still have most of mine in baseball card sleeves in an old Trapper Keeper in my basement LoL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, that is cool james. great way to store them.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

James B. said:


> I remember or had lots of stuff on this thread. Anyone remember a custom from the 80s which was a giant inflatable alien head?


Kooky Spooks?


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

theworstwitch said:


> Kooky Spooks?


Yes that is them! I have been trying to remember what they were called for years.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

One year I was the yellow one with the carrot nose


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

misterhalloween said:


> Love the Beistles Mr.Gris.I hd to settle on repros,but I love them.They have an actual Halloween Mueseum,you can google it ! Just make sure you cover your keyboard to keep the drool out lol !!!!


A Beistle Halloween Museum? Do you have a link?


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Watch this for Boglins and nostalgia:


http://youtu.be/sxava9UZGZ0


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Mr. Gris said:


> Did someone mention vintage? Well I would love to show off my all my collections but here is just a couple shots of the overflow area/new additions in the mancave  Feel free to browse this area of the mancave reminds me of the "Wheres Waldo" scenes. If you cant tell I live my life surrounded by items of the past.


That collection is awesome! Reminds me of the same things I collect Halloween, Thundercats, MOTU, Voltron, Hulkamania/WWF, Ghostbusters


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.castlehalloween.com/

Here is the link for the Halloween museum ! And no you can't live there.I already asked !!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ha! they said i could live there as long as i brought 1000 of my own. sniff, i don't have that many. thanks mister for the link


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. I need to get out some of the beistles and take some photos. I loooove the Halloween museum I got alot of goodies in there!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, so many memories...

DId anyone else that work one of those masks cut their tongue sticking it through that little slit at the mouth? It was like a badge of honor.


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

My childhood memory was these Crazy Bones from McDonalds. I still have my childhood ones; I found them last year and proudly displayed them on my dresser. I'm looking to find the few I don't have.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Ha Ha SpookySarah here's some of my McDonald happy meal toys...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lord Homicide said:


> View attachment 116572


Omg this is the EXACT boglin I had! Ahh the memories. Here's some other things from my childhood  I'm loving this thread!




























McDonald's pails and of course the costumed nuggets!









As I just posted in another thread, this was and still is my favorite decoration my mother has.









Me and my pet monster


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

miss mandy, i love that picture of you. you are so precious, and red hair is so pretty. that's a pretty cool looking dad and monster too.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

lol thanks, hallo. That was actually my Grandpa  I now have a tattoo of him on my leg


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

This is so weird. I've been feeling very nostalgic and very home sick. I already decided I was going with a retro Halloween theme this year in my decorating. I PM'd Bethene yesterday about Secret Reaper , but forgot to include my likes. I saw she PM'd me back about it. I went straight to my messages and told her all about my retro/classic Halloween theme and then I get on here and see this. I love this thread as it brings back so many childhood memories.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

MissMandy said:


> Omg this is the EXACT boglin I had! Ahh the memories. Here's some other things from my childhood  I'm loving this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Monster Face is awesome never seen it before did it come out in the 80s? Ive got a big collection of 80s Madballs those are cool


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG! Some of this imagery makes tears come to my eyes! So awesome to be able to keep fun memories alive.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

RattandRoll said:


> That Monster Face is awesome never seen it before did it come out in the 80s? Ive got a big collection of 80s Madballs those are cool


I think it came out in either 92' or 93'


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

So glad I found this site! You guys rock!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

holy and all goodness, how old was your grandpa, he looks good. and you guys have the same noses. so you have a tatoo of the monster or your grandpa. i would love to see your tatoo.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> holy and all goodness, how old was your grandpa, he looks good. and you guys have the same noses. so you have a tatoo of the monster or your grandpa. i would love to see your tatoo.


Well that pic was taken in 1986 I believe, so he was like 62 years old. lol the tat is of my Grandpa...not the monster. Luckily I already had a pic on my pc


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, he did not look 62. a lot younger. that is a very thoughtful tatoo. very nice. some people can sure draw.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Got this from Dover Books, just love those vintage cards.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

BillyBones, I love those vintage card images also. I have a lot of Halloween decorations which feature reproductions of those old cards. I don't know if anyone else is into that vintage style, but I have a "secret" on-line store where I've purchased many adorable items. I can't believe I'm giving up my source. It's called Bayberry Cove and let's just say I've spent quite a bit of money ordering from them. I've also ordered from Christmas Traditions and have found that Bayberry Cove is generally less expensive (I love Christmas Traditions but darn they're expensive!). I live in California and Bayberry Cove is somewhere on the east coast but everything I've ordered from them has arrived quickly and nothing has ever arrived damaged. There's also another on-line store called Stromboli's Wagon that has some to-die-for vintage reproductions.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

paul, those records rock
billy, i love those vintage cards too


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

those are really cute glock.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

MissMandy said:


> I think it came out in either 92' or 93'


Thanks for the info


----------



## jimsmith (Sep 29, 2009)

Lord Homicide said:


> Anyone remember Boglins? I didn't even know Halloween ones existed but these were pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 116572
> 
> View attachment 116573


I have a Boglin and the only time that I do bring him out is on Halloween!!  He's purple. I didn't realize there was a special Halloween Boglin, that is so cool!!


----------

